# I love fried chicken



## Zagut (Oct 10, 2015)

But I don't think I could handle this. 

Is this the grossest food trend ever?

At least not alone.


----------



## cinisajoy (Oct 10, 2015)

Interesting idea.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 10, 2015)

looks delicious and nutritious


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2015)

It serves at least four, right?


----------



## creative (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks like someone's idea of a *gross* joke e.g. not practical on any level to either eat or drink in that way.

Ironically, I just heard "I don't like Mondays" and I recall how poignant it was that Bob Geldof sang this at Live Aid (a charity to support the Ethiopian famine) and stopped singing after the words -
"and the lesson today is how to die..............."


----------



## Zagut (Oct 11, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> It serves at least four, right?


 
Not with only 2 Baconadoes (skewers of bacon-wrapped jalapeño cheese balls)


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2015)

I think one of the things the internet has done to food is to make it a challenge to come up with the most bizarre concoction.  Kind of an "Oh yeah? Watch this!"


----------



## Zagut (Oct 11, 2015)

"Oh yeah? Watch this!" 

Those are famous last words by many (how should I put this) intellectuality challenged persons. 

Perhaps the internet has spread these things faster but oddities in consumption habits have been around for a long time.

Many of these date from pre internet times. 

Restaurants with eating challenges

True those are mostly about amount consumed and not the concoction consumed but the internet only speeded things up as opposed to being the cause.


And I'm still disappointed you only get 2  Baconadoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2015)

Zagut said:


> "Oh yeah? Watch this!"
> 
> Those are famous last words by many (how should I put this) intellectuality challenged persons.
> 
> ...




Yes.  The internet has presented this type of activity to a much larger audience of interested individuals who then take up the challenge.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 11, 2015)

***clearing throat***

I'm not much for the ridiculous food "dares" like fried chicken breast being used as sandwich bread

But that chicken Bloody Mary speaks to me.  In a very good way.  I love bloody marys with lots of garnish.  And love me fried chicken!!   I'd totally order it.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 13, 2015)

Jennyema, Let's spilt one. 

I'll give you my share of the Bloody Mary and 75% of my  green stuff for your Baconadoe. 

Heck I'll even throw in a drumstick.


----------



## danbuter (Oct 21, 2015)

I like fried chicken, but I suspect that thing would not be all that good to eat.


----------

